# QRich dealt to the Knicks for Kurt Thomas!



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Link*

What do you guys think?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I...am...shocked....!!! wow.


Is this a joke???


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Is this a joke???


IDK...it's on RealGM...maybe they are wrong....?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Holy crap. I'm checkin the date to see if this is a joke too, but nope...not April. I don't want to jump the gun and get too excited, but I like the deal if it does happen. Q is a good player, but his skills aren't necessarily what the Suns need right now as shown in the playoffs. I am 150% happy with losing him to help fill a weakness. I hope Hunter accepts the million dollar exception, because that will be a nice 3 man rotation there (Amare, Kurt, Steven). Or maybe four...Ike, anyone?

Pros: Kurt is a guy where you know what you are getting. He is a great rebounder, rarely misses a game, has tough interior D that the Suns lacked, good free throw shooter for the end of games. He makes less money than Q, so the Suns save while still improving the team.

Cons: Still don't have great size on the front line. Kurt can also get into foul trouble, so they need one more big man off the bench. Can Kurt run at 33 (and for the next four years)? It's been a few years since he's really had to. I also think Kurt had a trade kicker.

I like it. It's not going to magically solve all the Suns problems of course, but it's definitely a step in the best possible direction. Dalembert is too costly for the Suns to risk grabbing, and other than that there isn't a great load of talent. Kwame, Stromile, etc. will want more than they're worth. Really, it comes down to the fact that Q was paid more money than he has shown he was worth, and leave it to none other than New York to think that is a reason to covet a player. Again, I hope this is real. If not, oh well, was a nice thought for awhile at least.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Said this in the general thread...

I wonder if we even plan to slide everyone down. And if not, who starts at SF?


I also feel bad for Q. Last yr, when he signed he really wanted to be a Sun. He wasn't that bad though as everyone makes him out to be. But we needed size. Now he's going off to a place with worst direction than the Clippers.


But to your comments above. I'm iffy on the trade right now...but I hope we don't resign Hunter. He's too uncoordinated. He shows flashes once in a while. But he wants full MLE. Maybe he'll see he won't get it elsewhere and sign for less but we need to use that MLE for someone else. Or parts on it. Now, I think I heard Gary Payton saying he wants to come after he had a chance mid year. I'll pass on that. I mention him because we're also looking for a back up PG.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I wouldn't give Hunter more than the 1 mil exception. He is a great shot blocker and spark off the bench, and nothing more. Problem is, if not Hunter then who? Dalembert, Gadzuric, Jerome James, Reggie Evans, Udonis Haslem (yes, some are PF's) etc. all cost too much. They may have been able to pry Nene from Denver, but that would have cost JJ andnot Q. Plus, Nene wouldn't be what we really needed. Someone mentioned Chris Andersen, dunno what's happening with that. Other than that it's Dale Davis, Jahidi White, Ervin Johnson, Greg Oste...nevermind, Dikembe, Eddie Griffin...just not a whole lot out there. I like this because we get a serviceable guy in Thomas that won't cost an arm and a leg. Dallas saw their weakness and went and paid Dampier way too much money. I was afraid the Suns were going to fall into the same trap and overpay someone because the weakness was so big that it must be filled.

I don't want Payton because I'm not convinced he's cool with playing 10-20 minutes per game max. Chemistry is a great asset to the Suns. I'd like Tyronn Lue on the Suns for his defense...but I think he'll want too much.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> He makes less money than Q, so the Suns save while still improving the team.


hoopshype has thomas making slightly more than q, but with a couple less years on his deal.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Coo.

I wonder if Casey Jacobsen will try to come back to the Suns, since he probably won't be making much money anywhere. A couple of these guys could be signed, most of them for cheap:

Wes Person, Darrell Armstrong (probably retiring), Allen Henderson, Darvin Ham, Mikki Moore, Zeljko Rebracca, Scott Padgett, Christian Laettner, Shandon Anderson, Erick Strickland, Travis Best, Mark Madsen, Andrew DeClercq, Rodney Rogers, Eddie House, Tony Massenburg, Milt Palacio, Howard Eisley, Michael Ruffin...

Not sure who they'll go for with the mid-level. A backup PG I would imagine.


----------



## bdw0617 (Apr 4, 2003)

hate to say I told you so, but I told you so.

I made a post around a month ago, saying that neither Q or Marion would be on the team next year... and you laughed me off of the board.

Coming from someone who has been around basketball his entire life, it didn't make since to pay Q Rich 6 mil per year, when all he has to do is sit back and shoot threes. He is expendable and so is Marion.

Anyway, I didnt' think about Kurt Thomas, but it makes alot of sense, plus the draft pick


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bdw0617 said:


> hate to say I told you so, but I told you so.
> 
> I made a post around a month ago, saying that neither Q or Marion would be on the team next year... and you laughed me off of the board.
> 
> ...


If we laughed, it was cuz Marion is not expendable. He's important to us. Not just the 20/10. What he does with high energy and defense. He wasn't 4th in steals for nothing. Also 2nd player EVER to be top 5 in steals and in rebounds. He did it out of position as well. If he was expendable, we woulda dealt him and not Q and got something a lot better than Thomas from some other team. Case in point we need Marion more than you think. We're not as good as we are w/o him. He's not going anywhere.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

as a knick fan im jaded by rumors until I see them on ESPN or nba.com but if it goes through you guys get a bigman who is a jumpshooter, don't expect him to come in with a post game because he doesn't have one.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

yeah until it goes real site (Real GM is good but not FOX) then I'll believe it, I'd like to keep Q in Phoe.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

What the hell is our management thinking with this trash? A 30+ year old big guy, who can't run, and doesn't have a post game.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Haven't seen anything on the official sites yet. I won't believe it till I see it there.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

i'll believe this until i see something disproving it. it's very rare that a site as legit as realgm reports something incorrect such as this.

btw great trade for phoenix. they weren't going to win it as it was last year and thomas gives them a solid vet who makes them a little bigger. nash is going to start declining very soon, they need to make a run while he's still good. Q was expendable anyway. a decent bench player or two and they have a realistic shot at a championship.

as usual, isiah makes the knicks worse


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> as usual, isiah makes the knicks worse


great trade by Zeke..We trade one of our 5 vertically challenged big man and get the perimeter player we desparately needed..Now we can draft big...


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I'd rather have Malik Rose, but we get a big man who was 3rd in defensive rebounds last year. We don't need him post up, we need that mid range that Kurt brings. He better bring his running shoes though.


----------



## Krstic (Jun 6, 2005)

Kurt deal was great. You guys get a defensive player and loose a double. It's like trading cards, if you have doubles, you trade it for something better. You guys got an amazing deal if they throw in the first rounder.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Krstic said:


> Kurt deal was great. You guys get a defensive player and loose a double. It's like trading cards, if you have doubles, you trade it for something better. You guys got an amazing deal if they throw in the first rounder.


The trade is great for both squads,though it seems like Q will have an easier time fitting into the Knicks than KT will with the Suns.

KT will bring you all the intagables you need and is a great pick and roll player..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WTF? Terrible trade for both teams IMO. Thomas can't play in Phoenix's up-tempo offense.

And what the hell do the Knicks need Quentin Richardson for? Isiah Thomas is getting worse and worse. All he is doing is trading NY's only big men for wing players.

Jamal Crawford
Allan Houston
Quentin Richardson
Penny Hardaway
Tim Thomas
Trevor Ariza


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

man, im sure the suns could have gotten better.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> What the hell is our management thinking with this trash? A 30+ year old big guy, who can't run, and doesn't have a post game.


And who else was on your list? Let me guess, Dalembert. "We will match any offer to Samuel Dalembert", says Philly. It's easy for you to say, oh we should have gotten someone younger who can run and play defense and rebound. But noone is answering my question..."Who the heck is that?" This league has little talent left at center, so they get paid a ton of money even when they are nowhere near worth it. In a league like that, the Suns have zero chance at landing a nice big who can do all the things you want and is still young...that big can make some serious dollars elsewhere. It would have cost us Marion or JJ, guaranteed.

He's in his 30's, but rarely misses a game. He can hit the open shot pretty consistently, which lets Nash or Amare still be able to kick it out if need be. This makes the Suns a better playoff team in theory, since when the game is on the line and another team is going to the post...we finally have one guy who can body up to someone and stand his ground. He will do great things for the Suns in the rebounding department, which you must admit was atrocious last year. We gave up offensive rebound after offensive rebound in games where they really counted. The Suns of 92' used to run with Mark West and Oliver Miller in their lineup, and I'm sure Kurt will do just fine.

I already listed my cons earlier.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

truth said:


> great trade by Zeke..We trade one of our 5 vertically challenged big man and get the perimeter player we desparately needed..Now we can draft big...


you're joking, right?


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

i don't see how suns fans wouldn't love this trade.

first of all, q can't do anything better than joe johnson can.

second, they were playing a lineup with a PG, 2 SGs, a SF, and a PF. trading that SG for a PF makes them much better.

third, kurt thomas doesn't have to score all his points on the fast break...nash, marion, JJ, and amare will still get up the floor...the suns do run a set offense every now and then.

fourth, they get a future 1st rounder too! a knicks first rounder, which should be in the lottery with isiah running the show.

basically, q's best quality was shooting and scoring which the suns already had an abundance of. now they get a good big vet and they could very realistically win the championship next year (this year, they didn't have much of a shot)


----------



## Krstic (Jun 6, 2005)

Think about the rebounding they have now, Amare, Thomas and Marion. Nash can even grab a couple.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

My thoughts exactly. Suns had a weakness and they didn't have to give up and arm and a leg to help fill it, unlike the fates of several other teams. Seriously, look at how much guys like Mark Blount, Erick Dampier, Mehmet Okur, etc. are making and then tell me we had a shot at getting a young center with talent. Teams see their glaring need and pay based on that need, not based on talent level. 10 years ago a guy like Mark Blount would be scrambling for a million dollars (perhaps an exaggeration, but you get the point). We would have lost Joe to get a better center, not good.

They still need one more big guy, a respectable PG, and perhaps another decent shooter at SG or SF off the bench to be taken seriously...so their work is not even half over yet. But I think it's a good step.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Its a good deal for both teams IMO. New York doesn't really have a core, just a bunch of guys mixed together. New York gave up one of their old guys (Penny, Houston,KT). Q-Rich is younger and I think the Knicks will try to make drastic changes in their roster and start with a new core, which Q will be a part of. But this is just great for Phoenix. It really ups your defense and rebounding which begin a fastbreak offense. Phoenix already had a lot of 3 pt shooters (Jim Jackson, JJ, Nash, Q-Rich), but Q-Rich is overrated. JJ shot a better % and Q-Rich is a rhythm shooter. Your lineup might be this next year:

PG: Steve Nash
SG: Joe Johnson
SF: Shawn Marion
PF: Kurt Thomas
C: Amare Stoudemire

KT doesn't have to run the floor, he just has to defend rebound and do the outlet pass. Amare isn't THAT undersized for center, its just his sub-par defense that is the problem. Now, 4 of your players are in their natural postitions with the exception of Amare. I think Amare would lose his advantage against PF's cause of his agility compared to centers.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Delontes Herpes said:


> you're joking, right?


dead serious......

The Knicks had 5 power fowards....Rose,Taylor,JYD,KT and Sweetney...

They really do not have a shooting guard.JC is really a point guard,H20 is going to be waived,and Pennys expiring contract will likely be moved..

They had 2 choices..Trade or draft a player like Antoine Wright..That still leaves a gaping hole at the 5.As much as i like KT,he is 33,and a vertically challenged PF..We need A Bynum or a Frye in the draft,and maybe gamble on Kwame..

Dont know what you think KT brings you on the open market..maybe Wally??

Great move for both teams


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> WTF? Terrible trade for both teams IMO. Thomas can't play in Phoenix's up-tempo offense.
> 
> And what the hell do the Knicks need Quentin Richardson for? Isiah Thomas is getting worse and worse. All he is doing is trading NY's only big men for wing players.
> 
> ...



Actually on hoopshype, it says Knicks have an one time chance to waive Houston, and save 40 million. I don't know what that's about but theyre gonna do it.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Okay. I'll admit it's official. Isiah better pray, for his sake, that this doesn't open the floodgates for an exodus of our talent. That old coot's done enough to our team. Look elsewhere.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Delontes Herpes said:


> i don't see how suns fans wouldn't love this trade.
> fourth, they get a future 1st rounder too! a knicks first rounder, which should be in the lottery with isiah running the show.


RealGM changed the terms of the trade..Knicks *GET* the pick..EsPN confirms,but the deal isnt official...


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

truth said:


> RealGM changed the terms of the trade..Knicks *GET* the pick..EsPN confirms,but the deal isnt official...


[SARCASM]
Oh no... this completely changes the trade. Now the Knicks get a conditional pick 3-4 years into the future at the 20-30 pick range. If it hadn't been for this I would have thought it was a great trade. 
[/SARCASM]


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

THIS IS ****ED UP. WHAT THE **** ARE WE DOING!!!!!!!!!! DRAFT A MOTHER ****IN BIG MAN IN THE DRAFT. WE DONT NEED THIS WASHED UP SON OF A *****. **** THIS GOD DAMN TRADE. FDJASDK;LFJAEJFIOAWEFJAIOWEFJIOAEWFJAS. MOTHER ****IN ****HEADS. **** THESE *****S. Q IS MY ****IN BOY. WE NEED Q WE DONT NEED THIS ****IN KURT THOMAS. AHSFLKJAHSLFJHAEFHJIOAWEJFIAOWEFA ****.


anyway ive been busy with some girls, summer school, and football. probably wont come on a lot.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

extremely stupid trade for Suns but ima be glad to see u loser trade QRich, u guys complain he can't do this, he can't do that but all u want him to do is shoot treys, Q can post up, he can penetrate, but Suns don't want him to do, so don't say he's one dimensional if ur paying him to be one dimensional, now with NYK Q can post up, penetrate while hitting the most treys in the league


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Huh? The heck are you talkin about? None of us in here that I know of were saying Q "can't do this, can't do that". Everyone I've seen in here loved Q and knew he had other aspects to his game that he couldn't fully show here. It's the non-Suns fans that hate on him and say all he can do is jack up threes all the time. So before you come in the Suns forum guns-a-blazin you might think about getting your facts straight first.

The Suns have a weakness and need to give up something to fill it. That something's not going to be Amare, Nash, Marion, or JJ...so...what are they going to give up? Q is the only thing they have let to offer.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

JJ is a Free Agent right ?... i dont think this was smart... Kurt doesnt have a low post game, hes just a Jump Shooter...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes, he does have a low post game...on defense. Suns don't need him to post up, they plan on feeding Amare the ball more than ever. Kurt will be required to post up about 0% of the time. It's actually BETTER for the Suns that he is a jump shooter...one more guy you can't leave to double Amare.

JJ is a free agent but can be signed to any amount over the salary cap...and he will. If JJ is not signed, then this deal was probably not very good...but that's not gonna happen. Suns will match any offer.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I love Q. I would have married him if Brandy didn't come into the picture. :sigh:

Seriously though. Q is my favorite player. Its sad to see him go.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

At first I was pissed, but if KT can be a 10/10 guy this was a good trade.

Nash
JJ
Marion
KT
Amare

We still have J Jax as our 6th man which means we can run small ball if needed. It is my hope we keep Hunter

This trade:
Give us more rebounds
Does not pervent us from going small
Allows us to take the best player avail in the draft
Makes us a tougher team
Makes us a better Defensive team
Allows us to match up against San Antonio...the only team we had a losing record to last season. If we want to win a ring we need to knock these guys off.

I loved Q. The guy had balls of steel, was fun loving, and could hit 3's, but:

JJ deserves more touches
JJ is a more complete player
JJ is a better defnesive player
Q's defense sucked

I would have liked to see Q hand around for one more year as he did really struggle this year to try to fit in. However, we need to win now and giving Q another year just was not an option.

I'm going to miss Q a lot, but I think we needed to make this trade.

Resign, JJ and Hunter, Extend Amare, keep everyone else, and use the draft and free agency to pick up a good backup PG or two and another wingman.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Delontes Herpes said:


> i'll believe this until i see something disproving it. it's very rare that a site as legit as realgm reports something incorrect such as this.
> 
> btw great trade for phoenix. they weren't going to win it as it was last year and thomas gives them a solid vet who makes them a little bigger. nash is going to start declining very soon, they need to make a run while he's still good. Q was expendable anyway. a decent bench player or two and they have a realistic shot at a championship.
> 
> as usual, isiah makes the knicks worse



agreed(on all points) but it was wierd because the local radio station here in NY< 660 the FAN, cited RealGM as their trade source, isn't that a lil' wierd? damn they must have massive cred


----------

